

Ask HN: group project for HN or if anyone wants to run with it - bavcyc

Recently spoke with a relative that is having to go through each company's website to determine which tier each medicine is in.  Then compare each insurance company's Medicare supplement offering to see what is covered.<p>Idea is to have one site where the medicine is entered then go find the information from the drug companies and insurance companies.  Would probably need by state.  Big help is to have one place where you enter information and a page that could be printed out summarizing the results.<p>You might not ever make money on the site but there are a bunch of folks who would really appreciate an easy to use site for gathering information.<p>If you decide to run with this, please post how it goes.<p>Some Medicare information:
http://www.pueblo.gsa.gov/cic_text/health/drugplan/drugplan.htm
======
bbg
I don't think I'll run with this; it looks to be a mess.

But after a good 25 minutes of research, including a perusal of an AARP guide
to the process, whose URL is at the bottom of this post (or Google "drug names
medicare plans"), the relevant variables seem to be these:

1\. geographical location (zip code)

2\. each drug in the person's drug list

    
    
       a.  dosage -- frequency and amount
    
       b.  generic available?
    
       c.  lower cost brand-name drug of same therapeutic value available?
    

3\. the pharmacy of choice

    
    
       a.  local pharmacy
    
       b.  mail-order pharmacy
    

4\. Payments

    
    
       a.  annual deductible
    
       b.  monthly drug premium
    
       c.  how much your drug copays cost at four different levels of coverage:
    
          i.  before deductible is met
    
          ii.  after deductible is met, but before limit of $2700 is reached (beginning of doughnut hole)
    
          iii.  in doughnut hole, when recipient pays 100% of costs
    
          iv.  after catastrophic stage is reached ($4350, end of doughnut hole), and government/plan again helps out.
    

5\. The plans

    
    
       a.  plan ratings (how good customer service is, based on customer feedback, etc.)
    
       b.  tiers, ranging from lowest copay (1) to highest copay (4 or 5).  Each drug falls into a particular tier; some drugs may have alternatives in cheaper tiers.  Some plans don't use tiers.
    
       c.  restrictions on certain drugs
    

I would be willing to bet that someone who actually understands this process
would want to qualify or correct some or all of what I've written.

From what I can tell, the question is often not 'does plan a cover drug z',
but rather 'given that I'm taking drugs w, x, y and z, will my costs be lowest
with plan a, b or c.' This is precisely the sort of computation that software
should help out with, but, as I said above, it looks messy. Also, if you
dispense inaccurate information, you could really be inflicting harm on
someone.

[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&...](http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=6&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.peerplace.com%2Fnjportal%2Fportal.do%3Fcounty_id%3D4%26file_id%3D1499&ei=iGS-
SuO1OZCn8AbTyPilAQ&usg=AFQjCNEfAdo1_iOi_cVqUEKrw0Mpwj2tBg&sig2=VKP5BaY3gwVcbHkjbI2AYQ)

------
fauxfauxpas
Might try looking at medicare.gov and their formulary plan finder - it has a
lot of that information. Also look at kff.org - lots of good Medicare/Medicaid
info and they have done studies on the drug formularies, etc.

------
CraigBuchek
Sounds like a good idea. I know that there are several non-profit
organizations out there that help people apply for free medications.
Basically, each pharmaceutical company offers free medications for those in
need (partly due to government incentives), but you have to go to each company
to apply. So the non-profits help you find the right forms and fill them out.
The one I've worked with is <http://freemedicine.com/>.

------
callmeed
Why not just setup a wiki for this and start spreading the word?

Or are you wanting to do some screen-scraping of pharma websites?

~~~
brandnewlow
Keeping a wiki full of links to medical resource free of spam sounds like a
nightmare to me.

~~~
rarrrrrr
I think you could solve quite a bit of it just by writing your own CAPTCHA
(instead of using a public one that there's already exploit code for.) There's
a PyGimp script you can tweak here:

<https://spideroak.com/code>

Won't stop the people who proxy your CAPTCHA on another site, but the people
doing that probably have more valuable targets.

~~~
camccann
Given the stuff that ends up in my spam buckets, I'd tend to expect that
anything involving medication or health care _is_ one of the "more valuable
targets", at least from the set of things that have CAPTCHAs as a significant
obstacle.

------
conoryoung
The target demographic is not exactly rolling in cash but an interesting,
socially conscious idea nevertheless.

~~~
edw519
_The target demographic is not exactly rolling in cash..._

Not necessarily. I know a lot of millionaires on medicare. I've always
wondered about that until I realized that that's exactly how many people
became millionaires: by taking advantage of every financial opportunity.

Also, don't forget that in the incestuous healthcare market, there's is _lots
of cash_. You can do very well even if _your_ consumer isn't the one paying.

I don't fully understand the requirement here, but if it scratches a big
enough itch, there's probably a great opportunity, financial and otherwise.

------
earl
so -- the idea is to take some big list of drugs that a person requires and
compute the lowest cost supplemental insurer?

I have a couple questions.

1 While the social utility of this is obvious, how do you support the (very
likely) large amount of hand tuned scraping required to do this? I'm really
curious if anybody has any ideas.

2 How do you prevent yourself from getting financially ruined by insurance
companies suing you for whatever reason they dream up? It hardly matters if
they have a case when they have inhouse counsel and you don't. But you have to
imagine that the losers here are going to end up pissed off.

